# Skipjack



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been trying to find a source for skipjack since last year. A man who owns a bait store in the area called me today and said that he would have some for sale in March at $5 a pound. Is that price a little high or is that the going rate? Since they are so hard to find maybe it is fair.

He said that he buys several hundred pounds of skipjack a week and that usually is gone in about 3 days. He also has salted shad for $3 a pound. I have never used either of these baits, but have heard that they are some of the best for catfish.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure about the pricing in Pensacola, but $5/lb is pretty good here in Indiana. I would think ~5 lbs should last you a summer. I typically only use 2-3 fillets (<1/2 lb) per trip.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Freshwater skipjack herring right?
Not ladyfish?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Freshwater from TN I think.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I get them for 1.25 each. Some are over a pound


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Cathunter I have asked you where you get them for that price and you have never told so I am still looking for a source. The man that called me said that he paid $3 a pound for them and after packaging them and freezing them he had to get at least $5 a pound. He said the first order he will get in March will be 5 to 7 inches long so I doubt they will weigh a pound each. He said as the water warms they will grow and he will eventually get some about 10 to 12 inches long which may weigh a pound. I only want about 25 pounds just to try. They might not be any better than the river roaches that I already use.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> Cathunter I have asked you where you get them for that price and you have never told so I am still looking for a source. The man that called me said that he paid $3 a pound for them and after packaging them and freezing them he had to get at least $5 a pound. He said the first order he will get in March will be 5 to 7 inches long so I doubt they will weigh a pound each. He said as the water warms they will grow and he will eventually get some about 10 to 12 inches long which may weigh a pound. I only want about 25 pounds just to try. They might not be any better than the river roaches that I already use.


My guy brings them down for me from Tennessee vacuum sealed. He usually brings me 150 or so. To me they don't work much better than fresh gizzard shad


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Will you get an additional 25 or so for me? I just want to try them. Tell me where you live and I will bring you the cash.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got a email from rivercat bait yesterday that said they would have plenty in the next couple weeks. 

River Cat Bait Shop
26812 Hwy 43
Leroy, AL 36548 


Also,There are plenty of large shad in the rivers right now also. I'll take a fresh or live shad over a frozen skipjack anyday.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The owner at River Cat Bait Shop is the person that called me yesterday. I sent them an e-mail months ago and he just checked them this week. I don't think he realized he had an account and when he looked he had 100's of e-mails. I live in Crestview so we don't have a place to get live bait. This bait shop sells frozen salted shad, but I know nothing works as well as fresh bait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

billyb said:


> The owner at River Cat Bait Shop is the person that called me yesterday. I sent them an e-mail months ago and he just checked them this week. I don't think he realized he had an account and when he looked he had 100's of e-mails. I live in Crestview so we don't have a place to get live bait. This bait shop sells frozen salted shad, but I know nothing works as well as fresh bait.



Don't know how soon you need them but I'll be going again on Saturday. I'd be glad to catch a few extra and ice em down real good if you wanted to come to Bay Minette and get them. Free of course. Talking about shad. 4-6" ones. They were plentiful last weekend. Should still be there.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I am going hunting this weekend. I was just trying to get a head start on some catfish bait for this spring.


----------

